# Autobus, corriera, pullman



## bubu7

Mi piacerebbe sapere dai frequentatori di madrelingua italiana quale sia il termine da loro più usato per indicare gli autoveicoli per il trasporto interurbano di persone.
Commenti su diverse sfumature di significato o di registro d'uso sono particolarmente graditi.
Vi pregherei di leggere la discussione a cui rinvia questo collegamento solo dopo aver espresso il vostro voto.

Nel sondaggio è possibile scegliere più di un'opzione.

Grazie in anticipo a tutti i partecipanti.


----------



## Bigiù

Ho letto il collegamento, anche secondo me _corriera_ ha un sapore un po' antico.


----------



## tie-break

Penso che sia "pullman" il più utilizzato (per lo meno nella mia zona).

"Corriera" potrebbe essere un buon sinonimo, ma mi sembra un termine un pò datato...ad ogni modo lo si sente molto di rado.

Per quanto riguarda "autobus" lo userei principalmente per indicare un autoveicolo per il trasporto urbano.


----------



## trier2007

Dalle mie parti si usano 'pulman' e 'corriera' (usato da persone non più giovanissime) per indicare il mezzo di trasporto interurbano, mentre nel caso di mezzo di trasporto urbano si usa più frequentemente 'circolare' (a Lecce gli autobus urbani hanno un percorso circolare...) o 'autobus'.


----------



## la italianilla

Io ho sempre usato il termine "autobus" e "pullman" per tragitti cittadini o nelle zone limitrofe, mentre "corriera" per tragitti verso i paesi e zone più lontane. Ciao!


----------



## Mariano50

Da ragazzo, abitando in una zona periferica di Cagliari, andavo a scuola sempre ed  esclusivamente col "filobus"!


----------



## Crisidelm

Qui, autobus o corriera: personalmente uso maggiormente autobus. Pullman, ogni tanto si sente, ma non è molto usato.


----------



## lily57

Io invece corriera l'ho sentito dire solo dai miei nonni! Per me è autobus per la città e pullman per i trasporti extraurbani.


----------



## ToscanoNYC

A Livorno e Pisa, dove sono cresciuto, si dice autobus (o meglio, autobusse) per il trasporto urbano.  Per il trasporto fuori città (fuori dal comune) si usa prevalentemente pullman, mentre le persone d'una certa età (di età pensionabile, diciamo) continuano a preferire corriera.  Inoltre, un pullman si può anche noleggiare (gite turistiche, ecc.).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Se non erro dalle mie parti si distingue così:

*Pullman*: I grossi bus usati per i lughi spostamenti (vacanze, gite etc)
*Corriera*: I bus grandi come i pullman, ma meno accessoriati, usati per spostamenti dell'ordine delle decine o al limite centinaia di Km, ma sempre in servizio di linea.
*Autbus*: bus in servizio interurbano.


----------



## Angel.Aura

lily57 said:


> Per me è autobus per la città e pullman per i trasporti extraurbani.


Anche per me.


----------



## Tobago

E bus? Si può dire ?


----------



## Salegrosso

Tobago said:


> E bus? Si può dire ?


 Si'.


----------



## brian

Non ho votato perché non sono madrelingua, ma vi posso dire che a Roma ho sentito dire maggiormente "autobus" per riferirsi ai mezzi pubblici (non i treni, ecc. però) all'interno della città, mentre in Sicilia tutte le persone con cui abitavo (un torinese, una veneziana, e una siciliana) usavano "pullman" per riferirsi al servizio interurbano--per esempio quello che ti porta da Palermo a Siracusa. (Non ho usato gli autobus normali, dentro città, in Sicilia, e a Roma usavo sempre i treni per andare fuori città, quindi non so come si chiamino i pullman a Roma oppure gli autobus in Sicilia...)


----------



## Bigiù

So che è bizzarro, ma di solito il mezzo urbano lo chiamo _bus_, quello interurbano o _autobus_ o _pullman_. Sicuramente è un uso basato su semplice convenzione, perché non riesco a vedere nulla che giustifichi questa distinzione _(bus_ vs_. autobus)._
L'unica possibile spiegazione, che riferisco senza troppa convinzione, è che il termine _autobus_ sembra esser nato in Francia dalla fusione di_ auto-_ e _omnibus _(bus per tutti_),_ il quale omnibus indicava, almeno inizialmente, i treni in servizio su brevi linee secondarie che facevano fermate in tutte le stazioni, o i carrozzoni a cavalli che trasportavano i passeggeri su percorso fisso dietro pagamento di un biglietto. Però ciò non comporta necessariamente né evidentemente una distinzione _urbano/extraurbano_.
Quanto al punto di cui sopra forse è solo una mia abitudine. Anzi, lo è sicuramente, _bus _è l'abbreviazione di_ autobus_ ed autobus può essere sia urbano che interurbano. Comunque ho segnalato questo uso ( non corretto ) per la casistica.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

A Milano città si usa dire _autobus_ (differenziando da tram e filobus) per il servizio urbano, mentre qui in Brianza sento spesso usare il termine pullman sia per il servizio urbano che interurbano.


----------



## SunDraw

Paulfromitaly said:


> *Pullman*: I grossi bus usati per i lughi spostamenti (vacanze, gite etc)
> *Corriera*: I bus grandi come i pullman, ma meno accessoriati, usati per spostamenti dell'ordine delle decine o al limite centinaia di Km, ma sempre in servizio di linea.
> *Autbus*: bus in servizio interurbano.


(Questo specchietto mi va proprio bene!)

Parlando dico "l'autobus" o "il bus" (con pronuncia italiana) quello cittadino con posti anche in piedi; "corriera" quella con le poltroncine.

Scriverei ..."mezzo pubblico".

Non dico né scrivo mai "pullman", ma come idiosincrasia mia, ma neppure "torpedone" se è per quello...

Ora mi sembra di poter riconoscere (spulciando google) effettivamente una certa prevalenza di "autobus" o "autobus extraurbano" su "(auto)pullman" e "(auto)corriera".

Insomma la mia considerazione conclusiva è che "autobus" stia soppiantando soprattutto nel parlato ogni altro termine, che resterebbe nelle scritture formali e nel lessico dei più anziani.

D' "altro" ci sono, oltre al vetusto torpedone di cui sopra, molte odierne "navette", dove la funzione diventa l'oggetto (direi mutuando dallo _shuttle_, magari interspaziale...).
Poi si legge di un "servizio ferroviario sostituivo"....

(Per non parlare della rinnovata stagione di "tram" su rotaia, rientrati nel lessico di città che l'avevano scordato per generazioni, pardon "metrobus"; e voglio vedere quando raggiungeranno l'_hinterland_ come lo chiameranno, _S-bahn_?).

Posso andare adesso all'altro collegamento?


----------



## bubu7

Grazie della partecipazione, ragazzi!

A questo punto vi chiederei un ulteriore sforzo.

Ho effettuato una ricerca, con Google, su tre siti romani: quello della Cotral (azienda di trasporti che, prevalentemente, collegano Roma coi paesi limitrofi); quello dell’Atac (azienda di trasporti urbani); quello, istituzionale, del Comune di Roma.

Ecco i risultati:

Cotral: _autobus_ 104, _pullman_ 10, _corriera_ 0.
Atac: _autobus_ 194, _pullman_ 61, _corriera_ 1.
Comune di Roma: _autobus_ 1830, _pullman_ 94, _corriera_ 2.

Mi piacerebbe che ripeteste questa ricerca nelle vostre realtà locali riportandoci i risultati.


----------



## merse0

Buongiorno,
forse non tutti sanno che è Pullmann un termine che, per quanto di mia conoscenza, usiamo solo noi italiani dato che all'estero non mi hanno mai compreso (UK - Svezia - Germania).


> da WIKIPEDIA
> Con la parola pullman (italianizzato in torpedone durante il fascismo) si intende un certo tipo di autobus dedicato ai lunghi percorsi, dal nome di George Pullman che progettò e produsse un tipo di vettura con questo scopo.




Concordo con molti di voi che:
Autobus è per il trasporto urbano (spesso contratto in Bus);
Corriera è per il trasporto di linea extra-urbano;
Pullmann solitamente per le escursioni.

alex


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Sul sito di "Brescia mobilità" si parla quasi esclusivamente di autobus, 1 risultato per pullman, 0 per corriera.


----------



## SunDraw

Belluno (inurl:dolomitibus)
87 per autobus
 4 per pullman
 0 altri

Padova (inurl:sita)
929 per autobus
285 per pullman
3 per "corriera"
2 per autopullman
2 per autocorriera

Treviso (inurl:actt)
111 per autobus
  5 per pullman
  3 per "corriera" --> "la corriera che ride"
  0 altri
Ma in provincia di Treviso viaggiano anche i "caverzanbus"  (Autocorriere Caverzan).

Veneto Orientale (inurl:atvo)
1090 per autobus
45 per pullman
2 per "corriera"
0 altri

Venezia (inurl:actv)
289 per: autobus 
8 per: pullman
4 per: "corriera"
0 altri

Vicenza (inurl:aim, ma è sigla poco univoca)
21500 per autobus
321 per pullman
0 altri

Mondo:
80300 per "stazione autobus"
10400 per "stazione autocorriere".
 4040 per "stazione pullman"
  712 per "stazione corriere"
   35 per "stazione autopullman"

Eppoi c'è www.bus.it ... dove li chiamano autobus, ma gli scappa anche un paio di pullman


----------



## Montesacro

Giova ricordare che a Roma l’autobus viene molto spesso chiamato semplicemente “l’auto” (plurale invariato “l’auto” o anche “l’auti”).
Naturalmente l’automobile non viene mai chiamata auto…


----------



## Einstein

beelebi said:


> ... il termine _autobus_ sembra esser nato in Francia dalla fusione di_ auto-_ e _omnibus _(bus per tutti_),_ il quale omnibus indicava, almeno inizialmente, i treni in servizio su brevi linee secondarie che facevano fermate in tutte le stazioni, o i carrozzoni a cavalli che trasportavano i passeggeri su percorso fisso dietro pagamento di un biglietto.


_Omnibus_ non vuol dire _bus per tutti_, ma semplicemente _per tutti_ (latino, dativo plurale). In Gran Bretagna il termine era usato, come dice beelebi, per i carozzoni a cavalli che fornivano un servizio pubblico (non sapevo dell'uso francese per indicare anche i treni). Venne abbreviato a _bus_, che solo così assunse il significato di mezzo pubblico.

A Ferrara, dove abitavo 20 anni fa, si usava abbastanza regolarmente la parola _corriera_ per i mezzi che andavano nella provincia,per cui non mi sembra "all'antica", ma sarà sempre una variazione regionale. Non credo che i siti delle aziende dei trasporti ci possano aiutare molto, perché le parole ufficiali sono spesso diverse da quelle usate dalla gente nella vita quotidiana.
Un'altra stranezza a Ferrara: ho sentito spesso _tram_ come sinonimo di autobus.


----------



## Stiannu

Sito GTT (Gruppo Torinese Trasporti): 54 risultati per _autobus_, 2 per _pullman_, 0 per _corriera_.
A me _corriera_ rimanda a vecchi mezzi attivi soprattutto nelle zone rurali e con frequenze piuttosto rare. In campagna dai miei nonni (zona di Asti) si parla ancora di _corriera_ da un paesino all'altro. 
_Autobus_, mi sembra, è il termine preferito nello scritto e a livello istituzionale. Ma, almeno qui a Torino tra le persone che conosco, nella conversazione prevale _pullman_, che viene usato anche per il trasporto urbano. Io parlo abitualmente di _fermata del pullman_, anche se molta gente dice anche _fermata dell'autobus _(a me suona sempre "esotico", però ).


----------



## Bigiù

Einstein said:


> _Omnibus_ non vuol dire _bus per tutti_, ma semplicemente _per tutti_ (latino, dativo plurale).
> 
> "Bus _per tutti_ " non voleva essere la traduzione di _omnibus_, ma semplicemente la spiegazione dell'idea di autobus, cioè di un mezzo per tutti.


----------

